# Recommend me a ventilated and lightweight pack



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi MTBR

I'm in the search of a new pack. I need it to fairly small (max 610cui/10L), very well ventilated, lightweight and preferably with good integration of a drinking bladder.. 

What would you recommend? :thumbsup:


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

As far as ventilation goes, I haven't found anybody who does it better than Osprey. I've been using the Viper for several months, and have been very happy with it. Decent amount of gear storage, lots of fluid capacity, and the valve has a magnet that keeps it attached to the shoulder strap.


----------



## Navajib (Feb 17, 2012)

Camelbak mule nv. It's large enough to fit what I need (although slightly larger than your range at 11L) and feels small enough to not me overwhelming. The ventilation system on the back is pretty awesome too--keeps air flowing.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Navajib said:


> Camelbak mule nv. It's large enough to fit what I need (although slightly larger than your range at 11L) and feels small enough to not me overwhelming. The ventilation system on the back is pretty awesome too--keeps air flowing.


Same design with the Camelbak Blowfish, just a bit smaller.


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

Osprey seem to have a simular design to Deuter Race X Air..


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Drea said:


> Osprey seem to have a simular design to Deuter Race X Air..


I have the Deuter race x air.
It is by far cooler than anything else I have tried. It suspends the pack off your back about 1/2 inch so air can get down there. It's also probably the most stable pack I have ever worn too. It's a tad pricey at 80-90 USD, but well worth it.

I'd buy another today if I all of a sudden didnt have one.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I just picked up an Osprey Viper 7. Don't have any ride time on it yet but quality is better than my other Camelbacks (Mule, lobo, and a couple other of their downhill packs).


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

string said:


> I just picked up an Osprey Viper 7. Don't have any ride time on it yet but quality is better than my other Camelbacks (Mule, lobo, and a couple other of their downhill packs).


I made the same switch. The odd ride when my Osprey is dirty, I find myself irritated with my Camelbak. The Lobo is tried and true, but it's definitely lacking when compared to the Osprey.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the camelbak compared to my osprey...the camelbak is more rugged than the osprey and has a cover for the bite valve..the osprey did not...I also broke one of the pull tabs on it the first day I had it....Im not really bad mouthing the osprey...I do like it...but I guess its more of an apples to oranges thing...I do like the magnetic holder...and I didnt like the upper connector that connected to the side rather than the middle like the camelbak...but I am using both packs...so hopefully it will grow on me a little bit more....I do have 2 different size packs...so maybe that might be part of it.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*osprey viper 10 is great*

i started out with a hawg nv and it is an excellent pack if you need the extra space. i also use an osprey viper 10 and it is now my go to pack it is very comfortable and packs everything i used to pack in my hawg. what i like most is the bladder has a hard backing that keeps it flatter rather than the sausage roll bladder shape you get with the camel bak it is more comfortable and keeps it from rolling around on your back.i dont think you could go wrong either way but i would give the edge to the ospray over the camel bak.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Check out the Vaude line of packs, the only way to stay cool is to NOT have your pack sitting on your back.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Vaude is my favorite. A 10 liter pack is pretty small. I use the Hyper Air 14+3L (liter). With a 10L pack you'll get a tube, 3 Liter bladder and not much else. However you find the Osprey 10L is different and larger than most 10L packs. The only drawback with the Vaude is I found the bladder to be lousy so I use Platypus bladders.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Camelback MULE FTW


----------



## tussock (Jun 11, 2010)

I have an osprey raptor 14 and viper 7. Both nice packs but the raptor does have a more refined / better ventilated harness compared to the viper.


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 21, 2007)

I started out with the Camelbak Mule and Lobo. I made the chane to the Osprey Raptor 10 and never looked back. To me, it is better in every way. Does not even compare. Definitely much cooler and I like the way that the bladder works with the stiff spine to keep its shape. I like Vaude and Deuter more than the Camelbaks as well.


----------



## PrettyColour? (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a Manta 20 and a Verve 13 from Osprey. I love using them, very comfy to wear whilst riding. My husband had a Camelbak then switch to a Dakine pack but is now getting an Osprey.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ospreys are great. Look at the syncro they have, it has great ventalation. I have a raptor 10 and got it for only $55 from rei. I may have gone with the viper though if i didnt get such a great deal on this.


----------



## monkies (Jun 10, 2007)

how do you carry armor with the osprey? I have the camelback Lobo and the only way I carry knee and forearm pads is the loop them through the top cover...it's not the most convenient and very bulky. Is the osprey is pretty much the same (i.e. attach gear wherever you can)?


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

monkies said:


> how do you carry armor with the osprey? I have the camelback Lobo and the only way I carry knee and forearm pads is the loop them through the top cover...it's not the most convenient and very bulky. Is the osprey is pretty much the same (i.e. attach gear wherever you can)?


Osprey has the Zealot pack which is great if youre looking to carry pads and stuff. Most people dont though, but if youre doing DH/FR or maybe some really tough AM that would be a great pack. I think Camelbak has a pack to carry armor and such but Im not sure and would definately reccomend Osprey over most Camelbaks.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

EVOC, or Osprey


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

*Raptor bitevalve leaks*

I liked my Raptor at first, but the bite valve started leaking like mad within a couple of months. Water all over my jersey and shorts. They replaced it for free, but within a month or two the replacement was doing the same thing.

Excellent service, and the rest of the pack is holding up great. But they need to get the valve problem solved before I'd recommend one to anyone.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

ziscwg said:


> I have the Deuter race x air..


I'll second the race x air. I'm completely satisfied with mine. For long all day epics I also have a Trans Alpine 25 (which is also a great skiing pack)


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

Deuter Race X Air..


----------

